# Problème d'affichage des pochettes d'albums



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai acquis un nouvel iPod il y a quelques jours, et j'ai un problème d'affichage des pochettes d'albums. 
Je tourne en rond sur le Net depuis des heures pour essayer de trouver une solution, mais en vain. 
En fait sur iTunes j'ai importé automatiquement les illustrations d'albums ; il en manque certaines (normal) mais la plupart s'affichent. 
Le problème c'est que sur mon iPod beaucoup de pochettes d'albums ne s'affichent pas (ou plus, mystère...), et je ne comprends pas pourquoi. 
J'ai simplement remarqué que la grande majorité des pochettes qui ne s'affichent pas sur l'iPod correspondent à des dossiers précis sur mon ordinateur ; j'ai des dossiers par artiste pour mes artistes préférés, avec toute leur discographie, et étrangement ce sont essentiellement ces dossiers-là dont les pochettes ne s'affichent pas sur l'iPod, mais allez savoir pourquoi... 
En tout cas si vous connaissez un moyen de remédier à ce problème, je suis tout ouïe ! 
Merci d'avance. 

Emilie


----------



## Ironfalcon (16 Juillet 2008)

emilyfat34 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai acquis un nouvel iPod il y a quelques jours, et j'ai un problème d'affichage des pochettes d'albums.
> Je tourne en rond sur le Net depuis des heures pour essayer de trouver une solution, mais en vain.
> ...


 
Salut 

Moi j'avais ce problème au niveau des Compilations, je en comprenais pas pourquoi les pochette d'album n'aparaissaient pas sur l'iPod mais été nickel sur iTunes. Et bien c'été simplement du au fait que je n'avais pas appliqué la pochette sur tous les titres... bon je m'en vais un peu loin du topic initial, mais je compatie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Moi ce sont des albums "normaux", pas des compilations, donc je ne comprends pas d'où vient le problème...
Mais merci quand même pour ta réponse.


----------



## Gwen (16 Juillet 2008)

En général, une restauration suffit à remettre la base des pochettes associées aux albums en place.

Néanmoins, je ne sais pas comment cela se comporte avec les albums non gérés complètement par itunes.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Je vais tenter la restauration alors... Cela va-t-il modifier d'autres paramètres de l'iPod, comme les réglages que j'avais pu faire ?


----------



## fandipod (16 Juillet 2008)

Il va falloir que tu rerègles tout ton ipod mais bon pas de problème normalement!!!


Voilà Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------



## Bennn (16 Juillet 2008)

Quand tu dis "automatiquement" c'est à dire que tu as utilisé la fonction "obtenir les illustrations d'albums" dans iTunes ?


----------



## muse56 (26 Octobre 2008)

*j'ai trouvé ! OUF enfin

donc je vous explique :



-Selectionner tout vos musique sur itunes.

-Clique Droit

-Obtenir des informations, 

-Options

- Cocher : tiré d'une compilation en Selectionnant le OUI 


*


----------

